# The Shad von Jackson



## Eilenburger (18. Juli 2010)

Was haltet ihr von den neuen GuFi´s von Jackson?
Vieleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrung damit machen können...was man allgemein über die Dinger finden kann klingt ja wirklich nicht schlecht, allerdings wird dieser Aufriss ja bei jeder Neueinführung eines großen Herstellers betrieben!

Grüße und Danke schonmal #6


----------



## kati48268 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*

Habe mir die in der 'Trout'-Version geholt, da ich an einem See fische, wo regelm. Regenbogner reinkommen und somit sicher Lieblingsnahrung der Hechte sind. Sieht wirklich sehr realistisch aus, das Tierchen.
Konnte sie bislang noch nicht einsetzen, darum kann ich mehr nicht sagen.
Denke, dass sie für schwierige Gewässer, wo Mr. Esox durch hohen Befischungsdruck zu Mr. Skeptisch wird, einen Versuch wert sind.
Für den üblichen Einsatz jedoch ganz schön teuer (ca. 5T€uronen für 2 Stk.).


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...(ca. 5T€uronen für 2 Stk.).



2.500,00 EUR pro Stück??? |bigeyes


----------



## Evil Deeds (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> 2.500,00 EUR pro Stück??? |bigeyes



nee  2,45 EUR pro stück und für 2 stück 4,90 EUR


----------



## Kark (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*

Ich habe mir mal so zum testen die 15cm Version in der Farbe Hecht gekauft. Laufen tun die Dinger ganz ordentlich. Mal was anderes zum gewöhnlichen Gufi da der Shad mit dem ganzen Körper hin und her wackelt. Optik ist ziemlich gut gemacht.

Gefangen habe ich damit abe noch nichts evtl. auch weil nur sehr sporadisch eingesetzt und irgendwie noch nicht das Vertrauen zum dem Köder...kann aber noch werden 

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Bobster (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*












Ja, ja ich hab' die Teile schon etwas länger im Einsatz und 
bin nicht sehr begeistert.
Alle Größen !

Als erstes muß man wirklich die orginalgetreue Nachbildung loben. Farblich gesehen eine Augenweide. Das Laufverhalten 
ist ohne Beanstandungen. So gesehen eine wirklich gelungene Beutefisch Abbildung. 
Aber schon beim öffnen der Packungen schlägt einem beissender Chemigeruch entgegen :v
Die Gummimischung ist äußerst weich und das ist auch der große Nachteil.
Die kleinen sind ja noch einigermaßen "beständig" auf Barsch/Zander zu fischen, bei den Großen aber ist das aufreißen schon beim 3-4 Wurf vorprogrammiert.
Selbst das ankleben (siehe Bild 1) des Jigkopfes hat keine
Abhilfe geschaffen, das Hakenaustrittsloch reißt durch das Gewicht immer und immer wieder ein. Eine Sekundenkleber
Dauerarbeitsstelle. Ganz schwierig ist bei den großen auch die Befestigung des Stingerhakens, weil die G-Mischung einfach kaum Halt bietet und ohne Stinger geht auf Hecht
schon mal garnichts. Der macht das Maul auf beißt rein und hält fest. Da kannst Du anschlagen wie wild, es kommt nichts 
durcht.
Ein Hechtbiss auf die Dinger und Du kannst Dir neue kaufen.
Siehe 2. Bild - Biss in den Schwanz - Schwanz fast ab :q

Die kleinen machen einige Barsche mit aber auch dann 
sind die fertig.

Auf die Großen fängt man einen Hecht- das wars.
Der macht aus der weichen Gummimischung einen
Fransenköder :q

Viel Geld für viel - viel zu weiches Gummi 


Ach ja, bei den Großen "pfeift" der Schwanz !
Bedingt durch die kastenartigen Auskerbungen im Schwanzbereich wird beim Wurf ein Pfeifton erzeugt.

Hat aber auch noch keinen Bussard gebracht :q


----------



## Kark (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*

Also bei mir gibt es gar keine Probleme mir einreißen oder so. Einmal aufgezogen ist alles noch wie am ersten Tag. 
Also ich finde die Gummimischung alles andere als weich. Ein Slottershad "S" ist sehr weich. 
Den Stinger kann man doch ganz einfach hinten im Schwanzbereich von oben einstechen. Mache ich auch und sehe/habe keinerlei Probleme.

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Bobster (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*

....ist ja auch "nur" ein persönicher Erfahrungsbericht.
....soll doch jeder seine eigene Erfahrung mit dem "Ding" machen :m

p.s.

Stinger von oben "fängt" bei uns auf Hecht nicht !
.....unsere Jungs kommen immer von unten :q


----------



## Kark (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*

Ich setze meine Stinger immer oben oder seitlich. Wichtig ist nur das die im hinteren Teil des Shads sind wo der Jighaken nicht mehr ist.
Funktioniert wunderbar obwohl die Hechte auch fast immer von unten kommen.....


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*

Also ich werde mir keine Jackson Gufis und sonstige KuKös der Firma kaufen weil man in jedem Forum sehr viel schlechtes darüber liest !


Muss jeder selber wissen aber ich pers. vertrau da Leuten wie Bobster und Co die ja auch nicht wenige sind.


----------



## Kark (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*

Ich habe mir die 2 Stück gekauft einfach so zum testen....
Nochmal würde ich mir die nicht holen da es sich um keinen Wunderköder handelt. Normale Gufis fangen mind. genauso. Also kein Bedarf mehr, da der Preis auch vergleichsweise hoch ist. Der Köder muss fangen und nicht nur toll aussehen #6


----------



## taxel (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*

Mir geht einfach nur die Werbung von Jackson bzw. seine Chef JS auf den S...

By the way: Woher hat Jackson die Gufis eigentlich? Er baut doch sonst keine eigenen Köder, sondern verkauft nur anderen Kram zum dreifachen Preis unter eigenem Namen. Ich würde mal tippen, hat die Dinger irgendwo vom nordamerikanischen Markt. Zumindest gibt es dort alle Fische, die die Dinger imitieren sollen.


----------



## Bobster (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*

Sehe ich auch ganz locker |wavey:Als "Raubfischjäger" *muß* 
ich 'halt auch neue Sachen ausprobieren |kopfkrat
(Sagt meine Selbsthilfegruppe :q )

Aber einen "Folgekauf", welcher wichtig zum etablieren
einer Marke ist, werde auch ich nicht tätigen. 

Dafür gibt es wie von *Kark *schon erwähnt, solide, fängige
und über Jahre bewährte, *preiswertere *Fabrikate auf dem Markt.

....und wie *Taxel *bemerkte : Die Dinger sind mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit vom amerikanischen Markt und dort sicherlich einiges preiswerter.

Und gut isset mit dem Thema für mich


----------



## taxel (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*



Bobster schrieb:


> Als "Raubfischjäger" *muß*
> ich 'halt auch neue Sachen ausprobieren |kopfkrat
> (Sagt meine Selbsthilfegruppe :q )...



Ja, ja: Die Tackleaffen sind schon durchsetzungsfähige Tierchen. Ich habe auch so einen |rolleyes


----------



## Eilenburger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*

Das konnt ich mir fast schon denken das die wieder in ihrer Werbung nen riesen Aufriss machen und am Ende ist es auch nur ein normaler GuFi!!
Danke für die Info´s


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*



Bobster schrieb:


> (Sagt meine Selbsthilfegruppe :q )



bist Du auch noch in einer Softbait-SHG? |bigeyes

gehst Du uns Hardbait-Holics etwa fremd? :m

soo viel Hilfe nötig? armer kranker Mensch! |scardie:
​


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*

Solange der finstere Typ mit der Plattnase in der Jacksonwerbung vertreten ist, kaufe ich nichts von denen. Ach so, und wenn er weg ist, kauf ich auch nichts...:m
5 Euro für 2 Gummifische???
Also bitte...


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Solange der finstere Typ mit der Plattnase in der Jacksonwerbung vertreten ist, kaufe ich nichts von denen. Ach so, und wenn er weg ist, kauf ich auch nichts...:m
> 5 Euro für 2 Gummifische???
> Also bitte...



Sehe es als aggressive Werbung ...

manchen stehen ja darauf :m

Die Preispolitik ist für mich unakzeptabel ...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*

@ Kohlmeise: 100% Zustimmung! #h


----------



## paul hucho (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*

Sehr lustig hier, frage mich warum der Trööt nicht unter Witze und lustiges zu finden ist, nicht nur wegen der Beiträge, nein, auch der Jackson Gufi gehört dahin.......:m.......(habe ihn auch)

|wavey:
paule


(P.S. das ist kein Scherz)


----------



## xXTillyXx (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*

hi,

kann ich die kleinen shads größe 10cm eigentlich auch zum drop shot angeln nehmen? 

was meint ihr?


----------



## bassproshops (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*

Hey

In der Regel werden keine Schaufelschwanzfische verwendet, alerdings angen einige z.B. bei doller Strömung mit kleinen Kopytos und anderen...
Normalerweie nimmt man, V-Tails, Pin Tails, creatures und was es ales gibt!

Aber PROBIERS DOCH MAL AUS !?


----------



## hbader (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*

Finde sie Klasse, vorallem die realistische Optik. Mein Favorit ist das Forellendesign


----------



## pike7889 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: The Shad von Jackson*

Ich finde sie auch sehr gut !!!! Hab schon einige Hechte damit überlistet, alle auf das Forellen Design; als einziges Schlechtes würde ich die Klebequalität der Augen kritisieren; diese sind teilweise nach ein paar Würfen weg ....
Fazit: Klasse Shads !!!!!#r


----------

